# hmm elitropin blacktops



## abs32 (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone have experience with these??

Looking for feedback


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 2, 2013)

Dont have serum test to validate but for me they are one of only a few I will use . we all know the other.. Thx T


----------



## LuKiFeR (Oct 2, 2013)

abs32 said:


> Anyone have experience with these??
> 
> Looking for feedback



I've used 2 kits along with rips.
About a year ago, I saw tests that had Rips on top(13iu per 10iu vial) and Eli's second but don't quote me...I think 11iu per 10iu vial.

I liked them.  rips are my fav...Eli's are my second


----------



## abs32 (Oct 2, 2013)

Awesome going to rotate these with Kefei, thanks fellas!!


----------



## OMAR (Oct 5, 2013)

The elitropin blacktops are the real deal!  See my other thread on them.  Powerful stuff!

Id just stick with what is known to work.  I dont see the point with cycling other brands.


----------



## abs32 (Oct 5, 2013)

OMAR said:


> The elitropin blacktops are the real deal!  See my other thread on them.  Powerful stuff!
> 
> Id just stick with what is known to work.  I dont see the point with cycling other brands.



Mexy black tops?


----------



## OMAR (Oct 5, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## abs32 (Oct 5, 2013)

Good deal! Thanks


----------



## PecKerW0OD (Oct 8, 2013)

OMAR said:


> The elitropin blacktops are the real deal!  See my other thread on them.  Powerful stuff!
> 
> Id just stick with what is known to work.  I dont see the point with cycling other brands.



I agree no need to mix brands, pick one and go with it.



abs32 said:


> Anyone have experience with these??
> 
> Looking for feedback



I have had the pleasure of using only a few vials when i was low on researching and and my buddy helped me out. i got a serum test done using one of the bottles. came back at 29.7. Which is decent. I have tried rips and they were extreamly potent this time last summer but i noticed everytime i would go for a serum test the numbers were not what they were when i was first using them first time i tested on rips i scored a 46. Two test afther was off the top of my head secone 28 and third like a 32. Don;t know if the quality has gone down but the rips r still g2g go. My personally new fav is kefei, quality HGH and the best fucking bang for your buck. Last serum test on kefeis were 38.1. Which i was very pleased with.

I have been on kefeis for a while now and u cant go wrong, best bang for your buck and they test hish with the best brand out from rips, to eli to hyges. So you cant go wrong with the kefies and you are saving good money. Cuz it all adds up in the end, trust me LOL. You will not be disappointing in kefeis at all. I beleive they are here to stay and will stay atthe top brands right next to rips and hygs as far as quality, just cheaper cuz they dont have no fancy labels and scrath off number, its whats inside that counts to me.

Just curious have u trie any other brand or just going with kefie your first go around?


----------



## abs32 (Oct 13, 2013)

PecKerW0OD said:


> I agree no need to mix brands, pick one and go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like kefei but hghp**** fucked me over bad on a last deal so no good source for them anymore.


----------



## fitnesskatz (Oct 14, 2013)

*fitnesskatz*

they strait man


----------



## Alinshop (Nov 1, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> I've used 2 kits along with rips.
> About a year ago, I saw tests that had Rips on top(13iu per 10iu vial) and Eli's second but don't quote me...I think 11iu per 10iu vial.
> 
> *I liked them.  rips are my fav...Eli's are my second*



Same here. Good results with both brands.


----------



## gottagetit (Nov 3, 2013)

I had great results with elites, ran them 6 months...am currently running rips...only a month into them. While I held less water on elitropins the strength gains and pump have been impressive with both. I'm going to run these rips for another 4-5 months then break.


----------



## Akamai (Nov 12, 2013)

Hmmm

Ak


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 12, 2013)

Like the eli's like the rips. Like to try some legit Keifei's . But happy with eli's and rips.if that does not happen>? ah so what... ..


----------



## Alinshop (Nov 12, 2013)

gottagetit said:


> I had great results with elites, ran them 6 months...am currently running rips...only a month into them. While I held less water on elitropins the strength gains and pump have been impressive with both. I'm going to run these rips for another 4-5 months then break.



Perfect summary. Honestly, I love them both:love1:


----------

